# Mavs Trivia - rosters of the last decade



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/Trapper/mavericks_2000s_rosters

How many can you name?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

116, should have got more .. had a mind blank with guys like Fortson, Ager, Abdul-Wahad (what a waste of money), Buckner and stuff. Should have got to 140


----------

